# Halloween Card Exchange- 2018



## nicolita3 (Jul 4, 2014)

I'm in! I'll send 50 anywhere!


----------



## HauntedDiva (Oct 1, 2009)

I’d be happy to send out at least 10. Maybe more as time allows. pM me your info!


----------



## SpookySpoof (Aug 22, 2017)

I'm defo in!! 
Based in UK but able to send anywhere! 
PM me !


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

Lukewa so glad you started the thread, had no one done it I was going to do it this afternoon. 

Just in case we get any new comers to the card exchanges the usual rules are- Post you want to exchange, how many cards you are willing to send and where you are willing to send to... US only, US & Canada, Everywhere and Anywhere. Then send a PM to others who have posted in this thread that you'd like to exchange with them - remember to send your info on where to send your greeting. Try to get your cards in the mail 10 or so days before the BIG day to ensure they arrived in time. Homemade, store brought or anything inbetween work we just love to get Halloween greetings. Not a requirement but fun post photos of your cards so we can all enjoy them. And remember to send or post a note of some kind that your card arrived. 

Please if you say you are going to exchange PLEASE follow through. Yes things happen and life can get in the way and sometimes the USPS loses things or sends them back for silly things like not enough postage. All understandable just let the person you are exchanging with know something happened. Don't leave them hanging waiting and waiting to hear from you. Almost nothing sadder then waiting for a Halloween greeting that never comes. It's worse then getting a rock in your Trick or Treat sack.


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

I'm in 
Unlimited and will send anywhere 
PM me.


----------



## hostesswiththemostess (Aug 16, 2012)

Finally that time of year again! I'm in!  Will exchange anywhere and no limit


----------



## Shadow Panther (Apr 4, 2013)

woo hoo-was just thinking I should get mine started

I am unlimited and can go anywhere even outside the U.S.
drop me a pm to exchange


----------



## hallowmas (Sep 11, 2013)

Yay !!! I'm in will send anywhere


----------



## lisa48317 (Jul 23, 2010)

WOOHOO! 

I'm in! 
Unlimited & will send anywhere.


----------



## Skullie (Apr 22, 2008)

Hay Im in I can do about 25 or so.


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

I sat out the last year or so, & have missed it. I'll join in, I think I can do about 20, to anywhere. I'll PM within the next 2 days or so! Thanks, looking forward to it!


----------



## hallowmas (Sep 11, 2013)

Yay ! Come one , come all Halloween greetings will be filling mail boxes all over the world


----------



## Lukewa (Sep 14, 2014)

Join the fun, people!!


----------



## Halloweeeiner (Sep 20, 2007)

I'm in!! no limit but US only

my 10th year in the card exchange, woooo!!


----------



## gloomycatt (Jul 30, 2012)

I'm in! anywhere and everywhere, no limit yet. will send messages (or reply to others) this weekend!


----------



## hallowmas (Sep 11, 2013)

By the pricking of my thumbs something wicked this way comes


----------



## Bratwitch (Oct 30, 2013)

I absolutely loved doing this last year, so count me in! Will send anywhere and everywhere and limited to 25 for now


----------



## A little bit scary (Jul 21, 2015)

I am in. No limit can ship anywhere.


----------



## BR1MSTON3 (Jul 31, 2010)

Ok, so I make 13 every year and had to get special sized envelopes, so I have to stick to the 13. I will send them anywhere, first 13 that PM me and we'll swap addresses.


----------



## hallowmas (Sep 11, 2013)

Yay more peeps, got lots of pumpkin stamps


----------



## hallowmas (Sep 11, 2013)

Just giving this a much needed bumb


----------



## Lukewa (Sep 14, 2014)

Encourage your friends....everyone will be doing it. Join us!!


----------



## dee14399 (Aug 24, 2010)

My favorite Halloween tradition! I’m in. No limit but US only. Please pm me if you want to exchange! I will work on sending messages today also! I’m so excited, and can’t wait to see everyone’s cards this year!


----------



## hallowmas (Sep 11, 2013)

Maybe after labor day more peeps will appear from the shadows


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

I hope more show up. The card exchanges over the past year have had some pretty low turnouts. 

Sent PM to everyone who's posted if I missed you let me know.


----------



## Shadow Panther (Apr 4, 2013)

I'm still waiting to hear back from three people. 

Come on it everyone, we won't bite to hard-lol


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

I'm in, but our busy season runs through the end of October, so my cards will likely arrive pretty close to Halloween. If you are OK with the last-minute card arrival, I'd love to exchange with you. No limit and will ship anywhere.


----------



## hallowmas (Sep 11, 2013)

I mail my greetings the week before Halloween. 
The folks over the pond I mail first week in ocktober. 
Come one come all , lots of greetings to send


----------



## hallowmas (Sep 11, 2013)

We can't let this post fall thru the cracks


----------



## Julianne (Jun 16, 2009)

I was just thinking of this the other day! Please count me in!


----------



## gloomycatt (Jul 30, 2012)

hey everyone. I have heard from or sent messages to everyone who has posted. I think.... it's been thunderstorming here for about 3 hours and I'm not 100% sure my messages went through lol. so if I missed anyone please message me. I still have spots available if there are newcomers!


----------



## MacabreWeb (Jul 28, 2016)

Woo I've been planning mine for a few weeks now and got my paper ready! I'm gonna say 40 and I'll see beyond that including international.


----------



## MacabreWeb (Jul 28, 2016)

Okay I've mailed everyone in the forum so far, forgive me if somehow I sent you doubles!


----------



## hallowmas (Sep 11, 2013)

Yay !!! More greetings to send


----------



## gypsybandit (Sep 6, 2010)

I haven’t been active on the board for a while (3 kids in 4 years), the card exchange is a great start to being back. I can do unlimited cards anywhere. Just pm me.


----------



## hallowmas (Sep 11, 2013)

Halloween greetings , lots to send to pass thru the usps


----------



## hallowmas (Sep 11, 2013)

In the cemetery, where they can be found all around


----------



## dee14399 (Aug 24, 2010)

Come on everyone! You know you want your mailbox flooded with Halloween greetings. I hope we get lots more people joining this year.


----------



## TropicalJewel (Aug 28, 2005)

Ah, I am late as usual to this thread lolz
I am ready and willing to exchange cards this year. I would like to start with about 12 and see how things go.


----------



## BR1MSTON3 (Jul 31, 2010)

I have got my 13! The cards are finished, hope to send them out today!


----------



## joanneB (Oct 24, 2014)

I’m so looking forward to this love all the cards I get each year 

Will send anywhere


----------



## Shænanigans (Sep 2, 2018)

Sign me up! I have 20 handmade but I can buy cards willing to exchange world wide. I'm sending out October 1st. PM me.


----------



## hallowmas (Sep 11, 2013)

Yay more Halloween peeps


----------



## nicolita3 (Jul 4, 2014)

I still have empty spots on my list! I think I have sent messages to everyone so far if not pm me


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

Still more room for me. I recall my first card exchange I only did a handful but I recall someone commenting they had over 70 cards to exchange WOW.


----------



## Skullie (Apr 22, 2008)

Boy we are moving slow on this!!!. Lets get a move on. Halloween will be here before we know it.

As many of you know I send mine out the first week of October. Almost here!!!! Almost here!!!!


Yep the second or third year I had 80 all together.


----------



## hallowmas (Sep 11, 2013)

I have 19 including those across the pond , last year it was in the 40's


----------



## Ulchabhan (Jun 20, 2018)

What is the card exchange? Is it just what it sounds like? What kind of cards, homemade or not? I'm intrigued!!


----------



## MacabreWeb (Jul 28, 2016)

Ulchabhan said:


> What is the card exchange? Is it just what it sounds like? What kind of cards, homemade or not? I'm intrigued!!


It's just what it sounds like! Some make handmade with scrapbook paper, some print out, some store buy! And we all swap.


----------



## HalloGeekHalfrican (Sep 1, 2013)

Yay, my favorite time of year! Will probably send these out October 1.
- Unlimited number
- Anywhere and Everywhere

PM me, I'd love to exchange cards!


----------



## Lukewa (Sep 14, 2014)

Ulchabhan said:


> What is the card exchange? Is it just what it sounds like? What kind of cards, homemade or not? I'm intrigued!!


 I think you should join the fun! I'm not nearly as creative as others and just buy my cards, but I feel like my fairly decent handwriting makes up for it


----------



## BR1MSTON3 (Jul 31, 2010)

Note to self, large envelopes = extra postage


----------



## hallowmas (Sep 11, 2013)

Yay , more peeps creeping in


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

I’m in the process of responding to everyone who sent me a message. Still have room for more!


----------



## msim (Sep 29, 2007)

I'm in!
Unlimited --USA and abroad !
PM me


----------



## Shadow Panther (Apr 4, 2013)

Yeah more people to exchange with. I look forward to this each year and have all my cards from previous exchanges.


----------



## Halloweenspoopy (Sep 5, 2018)

I'm in! I never have anyone to exchange cards with and when I go to the store and walk past the cards I wish I did. 
I will exchange to anyone inside the US just let me know.


----------



## hallowmas (Sep 11, 2013)

And thru the cracks they came ...


----------



## lisa48317 (Jul 23, 2010)

So I'm asking you all to hold me accountable...

Every other year, I open all my lovely mail & happily hang each one prominently on my kitchen cabinets and enjoy them all season. But I never come back & acknowledge them on this thread! 

So this is my public declaration that I will be back on here to thank each & everyone for my cards.


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

And for your dereliction of duty all these years you have to come to each person's house and scrub the eggs off the windows and get all the TP out of the trees the day after Halloween. 

Every other year, I open all my lovely mail & happily hang each one prominently on my kitchen cabinets and enjoy them all season. But I never come back & acknowledge them on this thread! 



lisa48317 said:


> So I'm asking you all to hold me accountable...
> 
> So this is my public declaration that I will be back on here to thank each & everyone for my cards.


----------



## hallowmas (Sep 11, 2013)

Halloween greetings want to be in your mail box


----------



## lisa48317 (Jul 23, 2010)

Stinkerbell n Frog Prince said:


> And for your dereliction of duty all these years you have to come to each person's house and scrub the eggs off the windows and get all the TP out of the trees the day after Halloween.


What kind of shenanigans happen at your house?!?!?!?!?!?
Sheesh, sounds like Detroit on Devil's Night.


----------



## hallowmas (Sep 11, 2013)

Mischief night, all Hallows eve


----------



## HauntedDiva (Oct 1, 2009)

Got some new card making supplies the past couple of days. Super excited to try embossing. If we are sharing and it isn’t too late, could my fellow swapees please add my hubbies name (Sol) to their cards? I don’t want him to feel left out!


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

Nope just a Night of the Birds here. The chickens just get upset at the geese for eating all the goodies and so grab their giant eggs and start playing toss. Then the Guinea fowl feeling left out of the games grab the TP and head to the tree tops and start flinging. Birds can't have eggs without them but can't have foam props with them... for some reason only pea brains can fathom they love to eat the foam. 



lisa48317 said:


> What kind of shenanigans happen at your house?!?!?!?!?!?
> Sheesh, sounds like Detroit on Devil's Night.


----------



## joanneB (Oct 24, 2014)

Thanks for the pm will send my address when I get on my laptop later


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

HauntedDiva said:


> Got some new card making supplies the past couple of days. Super excited to try embossing. If we are sharing and it isn’t too late, couple my fellow swapees please add my hubbies name (Sol) to their cards? I don’t want him to feel left out!


Never really tried embossing it's on the to do list. 

Will add hubby to my list does hubby have a haunt name too? or just plain Sol?


----------



## VeeCat (Sep 17, 2006)

I try to participate every year when I can! I’ve been doing this on and off for years now!


I would love to participate this year! For now I have no limits, but only to the US, please! ?


----------



## VeeCat (Sep 17, 2006)

I think of this every year, too!

I still have kept all of my cards I have received from doing this. ?


----------



## MacabreWeb (Jul 28, 2016)

Got everyone up to this point! Still got room if anyone else wants to jump in!


----------



## Halloweenspoopy (Sep 5, 2018)

Trying to figure this out still







Lukewa said:


> Hey all!!! This is always one of my most favorite things to do with this community, and since I didn't see a thread already posted- I thought I'd get the ball rolling <img src="http://www.halloweenforum.com/images/smilies/smile.gif" border="0" alt="" title="Smile" class="inlineimg" />
> 
> I've got no limit to sending a Halloween greeting- and I'll ship anywhere.
> 
> ...


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

Halloweenspoopy said:


> Trying to figure this out still


What you trying to figure out? I'd like to help..

If it's just how the card exchange works it's easy. PM people who have posted to this thread your snail mail info and that you'd like to exchange a card with them. If they do they will PM back with their snail mail info. It's nice to PM them back let them know you have them on your mailing list. Now that you have people to exchange cards with you can make, purchase or do some creative personal touches to a purchased card --- semi-homemade for each person you agreed to exchange a card with. A week or two (more if you agreed to mail out of the US) before the Holiday the card exchange is for mail your card. You should start receiving cards back from those you sent cards too. 

Some of us have UNLIMITED number of cards we're willing to send. Some of us have a limit so don't feel hurt if they have reached their limit maybe you'll get to exchange with them next time. Some of us will send anywhere in the world, some only the US. Usually that is stated in the posts here in this thread. 

Hope I answered you questions if not feel free to PM me.

BTW This is not the only card exchange we do over the course of the year. 
Halloween
Krampus/Christmas
Vampy Valentines
Walpurgis formally known as Rotten Easter Eggs
Red White and Dead - 4th of July


----------



## HauntedDiva (Oct 1, 2009)

Just Sol 
I’m really digging the embossing. Btw my cards are gonna have a fortune telling theme. The tarot cards have a Halloween theme, including death and the devil, please let me know if you don’t want to receive these (tarot) cards. I don’t want to upset anyone.


----------



## Halloweenspoopy (Sep 5, 2018)

Thanks. 
I actually have yall on my list already ?

The part I was trying to figure out, were the icons and what they all did and certain features of this site. I meant to respond to someone in private and ended up posting to the forum my name and address. Then I panicked that it wouldn't allow me to delete my message so I had to edit it and ended up writing what I did just to get rid of my original post.

But thank you for being so detailed and explaining it so well!!





Stinkerbell n Frog Prince said:


> Halloweenspoopy said:
> 
> 
> > Trying to figure this out still
> ...


----------



## Ulchabhan (Jun 20, 2018)

Okay, I'm in! I need to finish my reaper project before I can start cards, but as soon as that is done...

I can send anywhere!!


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

Ulchabhan said:


> Okay, I'm in! I need to finish my reaper project before I can start cards, but as soon as that is done...
> 
> I can send anywhere!!


WHAT not done with your reaper projects yet LOL.. I think I finally have most of our big reap projects in boxes. Then work on the second half of our card. Then work on the 2nd Halloween reap projects as soon as I get my victim. Then hope to have my overseas cards in the mail on Oct 1 the rest of you US cards will be sent soon after. Then somewhere in all that try to have a life outside of Halloween... Nope those free moments are working on this year new theme.


----------



## hostesswiththemostess (Aug 16, 2012)

Thank you so much BR1MSTON3 for my first Halloween greeting of the year, it looks fantastic! 
Just started working on mine, still have plenty of room to add more people!!


----------



## Lukewa (Sep 14, 2014)

Woot!! Opened my mail this morning and loved the card from @BR1MSTON3. Thanks for the amazing greeting


----------



## lisa48317 (Jul 23, 2010)

WooHoo! I got my first card! 

Thanks, BR1MSTON3 - I love it!
Was the tarot card chosen at random or should I be looking up what the King of Cups means? 
Either way, it's beautiful!


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

Wow first card of the year Thanks Br1mston3 for the great card and the wonderful inspiration it gave us to keep on trucking on those last minute Halloween props. 

Looks like each one is a little different will post a photo later.


----------



## Shadow Panther (Apr 4, 2013)

I got mine too and wow-I love the artistic flare. I may just have to borrow your idea for next year.


----------



## hallowmas (Sep 11, 2013)

Thank boo , brimestone13 your card is amazing !! I love the tarot card


----------



## Ulchabhan (Jun 20, 2018)

@SB&FP

UGH Tell me about it!! I don't even have a box yet! The main part of my reap is a pretty involved craft, that I'm not done with, and it seems like my college teachers are going out of their way to give me as much homework as possible.  

I'm excited to do cards, but I might go the traditional route, buying instead of crafting! But I have some ideas to make it special...


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

LOL finding the box for one's reaping gifts is SOOOOO much fun... NOT. A scavenger hunt of a different color. And after you get it all ready and taped closed you find you forgot to add a few things. 

Traditional is fine... gives you a chance to add little things to make it yours. As the regulars in the card exchange know we spend a lot of time visiting cemeteries on our road trips. I think the count is now over 1500 visited and I have tons of photos. Doing cards allows me to share some with people who might appreciate them. And yes in most cases if I see a photo I took I can usually recall if not the name the location of said cemetery.


----------



## BR1MSTON3 (Jul 31, 2010)

lisa48317 said:


> WooHoo! I got my first card!
> 
> Thanks, BR1MSTON3 - I love it!
> Was the tarot card chosen at random or should I be looking up what the King of Cups means?
> ...



They were randomly chosen, but I did try to stay away from the less fortunate ones!


----------



## hallowmas (Sep 11, 2013)

Ordered more pumpkin stamps and more global stamps....still have not gotten them yet


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

I was hoping to get more pumpkin stamps myself but they seem to only be in the collectors area of the store. 6 books for $60. Sure I'll end up using them eventually but So much to spend at one time. Wonder if that means they won't be available for much longer or even better a new design for next year is coming. I know many years ago they had the Universal Monsters on a stamp... be cool if that got reissued. OHHHH NOOO was going to get more moon international stamps and shucks and dang no longer available.


----------



## SpookySpoof (Aug 22, 2017)

so excite to get my first card - could not resist opening it! Thank you Br1mston3

Also I'm looking forward to seeing stamps from the States - unfortunately we don't get anything that exciting here at the UK Post Office, we do get limited editions ones but when sending mail over seas we just take to the Post Office and they weigh them and print a sticker off!


----------



## hallowmas (Sep 11, 2013)

To the peeps over the pond , I Will have your cards mailed out first week of October 
I'm going to the post office to get the global stamps they never sent ...


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

Thank you Br1mston3! I got my card the other day, it's so creative! Thank you for the time& effort. I have my supplies to make cards, I just need a block of time to do it. (I'm doing something new this year, I may need learning curve time) mine will go out in October.


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

SpookySpoof said:


> Also I'm looking forward to seeing stamps from the States - unfortunately we don't get anything that exciting here at the UK Post Office, we do get limited editions ones but when sending mail over seas we just take to the Post Office and they weigh them and print a sticker off!


Canada in recent years did a series of stamps based on ghost stories. https://www.canadianpostagestamps.ca/series/1672/haunted-canada

They also did a coin no sure if it was for all the stamps or just s few so wanted to get my hands on them but never managed too.


----------



## Shadow Panther (Apr 4, 2013)

Okay I am so stealing your idea-the more cards I see the more I like

Still working on my cards but they pale in comparison-love your cards


----------



## kmeyer1313 (Jan 25, 2012)

All right guys - I'm back! Had a lot of personal crap these past few months, but life is settling and I'm getting into the Halloween spirit more and more each day....

I will mail anywhere, no limit! If I PMed anybody on this thread twice, sorry about that...


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

Great to see you back I was worrying about you. 



kmeyer1313 said:


> All right guys - I'm back! Had a lot of personal crap these past few months, but life is settling and I'm getting into the Halloween spirit more and more each day....
> 
> I will mail anywhere, no limit! If I PMed anybody on this thread twice, sorry about that...


----------



## hallowmas (Sep 11, 2013)

Kmeyer you were hiding in the cemetery  
Halloween greetings will be mailed out week before Halloween


----------



## hallowmas (Sep 11, 2013)

Stinkerbell n Frog Prince said:


> I was hoping to get more pumpkin stamps myself but they seem to only be in the collectors area of the store. 6 books for $60. Sure I'll end up using them eventually but So much to spend at one time. Wonder if that means they won't be available for much longer or even better a new design for next year is coming. I know many years ago they had the Universal Monsters on a stamp... be cool if that got reissued. OHHHH NOOO was going to get more moon international stamps and shucks and dang no longer available.


When I ordered my stamps on 8/25 , the pumpkin stamps were available , after I placed my order the USPS cancelled the order, because the pumpkin stamps were under the collectable section now. The USPS still could have shipped the global stamps and issued a refund for the pumpkin stamps. Instead they cancelled my whole order.


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Missed a few notifications because my email has been screwy but think I’m caught up again. If you sent me a pm and haven’t heard back from me, please let me know as I don’t want to miss anyone. 

Still have spots for more. Will mail anywhere.


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

hallowmas said:


> When I ordered my stamps on 8/25 , the pumpkin stamps were available , after I placed my order the USPS cancelled the order, because the pumpkin stamps were under the collectable section now. The USPS still could have shipped the global stamps and issued a refund for the pumpkin stamps. Instead they cancelled my whole order.


Hey it's the USPS the motto of through all kinds of weather they still deliver is a thing of the past. These days they can't find their way out of a paper bag with both ends open. Can you tell I'm a little down on the postal service....too many packages misdelivered or lost or received of all things WET. 

Yeah what a bummer on the pumpkin stamps they do still have the Disney Villains available so a second fair choice. Frog has a friend at the mailbox store and has him seeing if he can find any pumpkins or villains around in their system. If not guess Yiks what will I do???.


----------



## christmascandy1 (Aug 19, 2009)

am i 2 late..i would love to be in ..i can do 20 and send anywhere!!


----------



## MacabreWeb (Jul 28, 2016)

Nope people are still accepting people!


----------



## joanneB (Oct 24, 2014)

I still have room if people want to swap


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

To any not so late comers many of us have room I know I won't be sending out till after Oct 1 for overseas and more like Oct 13 for the US. So Please PM me if you want to exchange.


----------



## Atropos (Oct 6, 2016)

I've finally had a chance to pop on and was hoping to see info!

Who wants to exchange? I can do up to 10! (things have been busy!)


----------



## nicolita3 (Jul 4, 2014)

Thank you BR1MSTONE3 for your card.

I got a chuckle when I saw my tarot card as death. You see I am a nurse and a few years back I worked in the facility and one of the halls was all hospice patients. Well there was a brand new nurse who started working there and it was her first day being on her own and a new family comes in and their family member is a patient on hospice. 

Well, they start asking her a lot of questions and she calls me to help answer and when I get to her and the family she tells the family "this is my co-worker and she is familiar with death and can answer all your questions". I was kind of shocked the way she had worded it and after she apologized and said she was nervous. It became a little joke that "I'm familiar with death" like him and I are bffs.


----------



## hallowmas (Sep 11, 2013)

Yay !! More cards to send


----------



## gloomycatt (Jul 30, 2012)

I think I've replied to everyone who messaged me, if you're still waiting please let me know! I still have room on my list also


----------



## Shadow Panther (Apr 4, 2013)

nope not to late


----------



## VeeCat (Sep 17, 2006)

I think I’ve replied back to everyone so far!

I have room for more! ?


----------



## SpookySpoof (Aug 22, 2017)

Start prepping for my cards to send - will send out at start October so you should get them all in time for Halloween!


----------



## dee14399 (Aug 24, 2010)

I will be working on my cards this week. I still have lots to send so please pm me if you want to exchange.


----------



## dee14399 (Aug 24, 2010)

Brimstone3 I loved your card! Thank you! I will post pics when I start getting a few more.


----------



## hallowmas (Sep 11, 2013)

Got my cards ready for the peeps over the pond , picking up more global stamps will send these on the way October 1st.


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

Well I'll share our news here first. One of our guinea fowl hens who we didn't even realize has been missing for the past month hatched out a hidden clutch of eggs. Went out to the coop yesterday afternoon to find mama and 15 YES 15 babies huddled around outside of the pen gate some wedged between the pen fence and the hardware cloth wired to the bottom of the fence to keep little babies in and predators out. 3 of the babies weren't doing well last night. I"m kinda afraid to look in on her as mama has already flew out of the brood pen once when I opened to door to check on things. Mama is less then happy being penned but it's for the best. It's been very chilled and rainy the past 10 days or so. Guinea chicks are tiny you can fit 3 in your hand easy but even so mama has trouble keeping so many warm out in the wild. Hoping that moving everyone into a brood pen with a heat light nearby will help.


----------



## hallowmas (Sep 11, 2013)

Let's show the USPS that we want more Halloween stamps !!!


----------



## AsH-1031 (Aug 28, 2012)

I know I am really late to the party this year but was hoping there was still some folks interested in exchanging cards this year with me. It is a tradition now for me and it just wouldn't be Halloween without at least a few cards sent out to my fellow Halloween Forum people. I am happy to send cards anywhere. Just drop me a message and I will put you on my list. My cards should be able to go out sometime in the first week of October.

Yay! Halloween season is here!?


----------



## dee14399 (Aug 24, 2010)

I feel like we are missing quite a few “regulars” to the card exchange this year ? I hope everyone is just busy and we will get lots more! I love sending and receiving Halloween cards. I think this is one of my very favorite Halloween traditions.


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

Yes it seems we lose more and more of the "regulars". But we have been getting some fresh blood so that's nice. Hope they become regulars one day. 

As we already mentioned in years long past it wasn't unthinkable to have 70-100 people join in and exchange cards. Krampus/ Christmas also had some large numbers. Vampy Valentines had some good numbers but over the past few years the numbers have really dropped off. It's been noticed over in the reaping threads that the numbers have really fallen in that exchange. A few summer reaps were cancelled because of a lack of numbers. A large part of that I think is the cost of shipping the packages. 

I know when the Halloween Message Board I was part of fell apart they said it was because Facebook. No one used Message Boards anymore it was all on Facebook. Well I don't Facebook so rest assured as long as I walk above the grass I'll be here one of the old timers.. AKA regulars.


----------



## hallowmas (Sep 11, 2013)

Come one , come all fall / Halloween greetings want to be in your mail box


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

Plenty of time to join in I won't be sending mine out of the country till after the first and in local till the second week of Oct so lots of time yet to play.


----------



## Defenestrator (Jul 27, 2009)

Another 'veteran / regular' checking in late....before committing this year, I had to make certain that we were on track with a few new pieces for the haunt, but I think we're OK there now, so we're ready to make some cards!

If there are still folks out there with slots available, we can do up to 25 cards in the US, and will be handing 'em over to the friendly neighborhood USPS person in the first week of October.

Please feel free to PM if you'd like to exchange!


----------



## frenchgirl (Sep 23, 2017)

hi , i m new to this. Here in France there s no Halloween so i'm probably the only one to decorate in my city and i love it!! So I will be glad to make a Halloween card exchange anywhere. Please PM me! thanks


----------



## Lukewa (Sep 14, 2014)

My cards will not be handmade, even though I had the best of intentions. However, I'm doing a little hand lettering in each card. I think the envelopes even look good, so I'm posting just a small sample!


----------



## christmascandy1 (Aug 19, 2009)

im still in as well ...everyone that has pmd me..i sent 1 2..i hope i didnt forget anyone...and i dont mind shipping overseas!!!


----------



## kmeyer1313 (Jan 25, 2012)

I'm almost positive that I Pm'ed a few people twice.....sorry about that if I did....but I have 30 on my list, so any latecomers.....don't be shy!!


----------



## Skullie (Apr 22, 2008)

Amen!!!!!!


----------



## Skullie (Apr 22, 2008)

I just made a count and I am up to 29 but I am waiting a few more to give me their Addresses. so I am standing at 30. Is there anyone I missed. Last call before I go down into the underworld. Lukewa!! looks great!!


----------



## hallowmas (Sep 11, 2013)

Yay more peeps to send pumpkin stamps too


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

My count is up to 34 but willing to go beyond so PM me if you'd like to join in the fun.


----------



## hallowmas (Sep 11, 2013)

Lots of cards to send , Yay! 
To the peeps over the pond I Will have those sent by early October 
All the other Halloween peeps through out the states , I will be mailing week before Halloween


----------



## hallowmas (Sep 11, 2013)

Lots of cards to send , Yay! 
To the peeps over the pond I Will have those sent by early October 
All the other Halloween peeps through out the states , I will be mailing week before Halloween


----------



## AsH-1031 (Aug 28, 2012)

Anyone else I may have missed that would like to exchange cards this year? I still have a few more I can send out and it doesn't matter the country. Just drop me a PM. 

Thanks!


----------



## MacabreWeb (Jul 28, 2016)

I'm shooting to have any over seas or Canadian cards out by Monday, everyone else in the US will trickle out throughout the first 2 weeks of October. I've had some health issues crop up so I'm still working on mine.


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

MacabreWeb said:


> I'm shooting to have any over seas or Canadian cards out by Monday, everyone else in the US will trickle out throughout the first 2 weeks of October. I've had some health issues crop up so I'm still working on mine.


Oh NO feel better and if your cards are late we understand. Hope the cards you get brighten your days.


----------



## Ladyfrog (Sep 21, 2018)

I would love to do this! I think 10 is about as many as I can handle  I will send anywhere.


----------



## darrellarose (Sep 26, 2018)

New to this site and this makes me so happy. I know I'm late to the post, but I can send anywhere and I'll go with 10 since it's a bit late.
PM me your address if interested.


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

WOW christmascandy1 you managed to get a lot of cool things on that envelope and in it too. Thanks so much for the great card.


----------



## MacabreWeb (Jul 28, 2016)

I got my first card! Thank you Christmascandy1 super cute! I'm gonna scrapbook the lil cut outs! <3


----------



## hostesswiththemostess (Aug 16, 2012)

Thank you for the awesome card Christmascandy1! I love it!
Working on my cards this weekend to hopefully get out next week, still have plenty of room for more exchanging!


----------



## Salpertia (Sep 28, 2018)

fantastic this place is


----------



## AsH-1031 (Aug 28, 2012)

Okay guys,

So for once I am ahead of schedule on something related to Halloween. I got all my cards addressed, stamped, and mailed them all out today instead of next week. So anyone that exchanged cards with me should be getting one by the end of next week, except maybe my 2 overseas folks (not sure how long those will take to get to you). 

This gives me time that if for some reason the US Postal Service loses one I can send another! So please just let me know if after a week or so from now you still haven't gotten one and I'll get another sent out again.

Now off to finish my outdoor decorations and hopefully get them up this weekend.?


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

Salpertia said:


> fantastic this place is


We all kinda like it here too


----------



## Shadow Panther (Apr 4, 2013)

I got my card from Christmascandy as well-again mine will pale in comparison this year. I had place for cards but there are giving me issues so there is next year. I will be sending the cards I made back in Nov of last year. Sadly I make sure I have a plan B because something always has to fight me it seems. I hope to get them finished and mailed very soon.


----------



## nicolita3 (Jul 4, 2014)

I will be sending my cards out in the next week or so. My list is officially closed. Thank you for all who PM'd me.


----------



## hallowmas (Sep 11, 2013)

Mine are done 
The folks over the pond will be mailing this week 
Halloween greetings will be on the way very soon


----------



## Bratwitch (Oct 30, 2013)

Running a little behind on my planned schedule but should be mailing out cards by the end of this week


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

I should have my cards going overseas out this week and everyone else's by next if not sooner. Like always I have done up extras so any late comers please PM me to join in.


----------



## Shadow Panther (Apr 4, 2013)

The plan is to mail my cards Saturday. Plan B is printed and now I can't find the envelopes I bought a month ago so I may have to buy more. Come heck or high water they will go out Saturday-lol


----------



## dee14399 (Aug 24, 2010)

My cards will go out in a few days. I will keep some extras Incase anyone wants to join late. And if I’ve missed anyone please pm me! I’m at 26 and definitely have more then that to send!


----------



## SpiderWitch (May 6, 2013)

Been away from HF a couple of years, sad to say- is it too late to join in the card exchange?
SpiderWitch & Lord Nevermore


----------



## dee14399 (Aug 24, 2010)

Always looking for more people! I will send you a message!


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

Doing the dance of joy... ERRR the zombie walk..... Frog's guy down at the postal shipping place found him 4 books of pumpkin stamps. Guess it pays to be a little late getting cards ready to hit the PO.


----------



## SpookySpoof (Aug 22, 2017)

Hi all - i'm away from tomorrow to Spain - so will pop in post next Tuesday - Stateside should get yours in time


----------



## hallowmas (Sep 11, 2013)

Mailed the cards heading over the pond 
Halloween greetings on the way


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

SpookySpoof said:


> Hi all - i'm away from tomorrow to Spain - so will pop in post next Tuesday - Stateside should get yours in time


OHHH popping over to Spain... you make it sound like a simple little road trip. Guess that's the perks of living in Europe. Since I hate aor travel... pe don't do it. closest I can get to popping over to a foreign land is a 3 hour drive north and a LONG wait at the boarder to visit Vancouver, Canada. Problem is it's not all that different a place then staying home. Well they do make one pay for the use of grocery carts there and the products are all labeled in English and French.


----------



## kmeyer1313 (Jan 25, 2012)

All right....mailing a bunch of cards out tomorrow, including the out-of-country ones...

More will be going out in a couple of days, as I have to get more cards....

But by no means does that mean it's too late! If you're late to the party, better late than never, I say! I'm still willing to send them out right up till the holiday....


----------



## Halloweenspoopy (Sep 5, 2018)

I mailed all of mine out yesterday. I managed to give most of them the pumpkin stamps but some envelopes were bigger than allowed, so the post office said I had to use a different stamp. It wasn't until I came home, that it dawned on me that I should of just used 2 stamps. 
So I apologize to the envelopes that didn't end up with the pumpkin stamps.


----------



## Cinthius (Oct 4, 2018)

Hello all! I am new to this and starting a little late, but definitely wanted to participate! I have no limits and can ship anywhere. 

This sounds like so much fun!


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

Cindy G. said:


> Hello all! I am new to this and starting a little late, but definitely wanted to participate! I have no limits and can ship anywhere.
> 
> This sounds like so much fun!


It can be lots of fun, so much so that there are a few of us that do card exchanges all year long for other holidays. 

Our overseas cards went to the PO this afternoon and we should have all the State side ones out early next week. 

BUT that by no means mean if someone has been sitting on the tombstone and wants to join in I, like always, have extra waiting on a witching hour second to get popped into the mail delivery system.


----------



## hostesswiththemostess (Aug 16, 2012)

Got two more awesome cards in the mail today - 
Shaenanigans - thank you for the Hocus Pocus card, I love it!
HalloGeekHalfrican - Love the postcard!!! And the really awesome stamp!!


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

Another Halloween greeting... thanks HalloGeekHalfican.... Love the stamp.


----------



## Sasha87 (Aug 25, 2018)

Hey everyone, this sounds awesome! Is it too late to join in? Also does anyone in UK know how much it is to post to USA please?


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

Hi Sasha87, no, I don't think it's too late to join, just PM people and ask if they want to exchange. Also ask if they ate willing to send overseas. Be sure to post pictures of the ones you receive so we can all see them.


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

Thanks HostesswiththeMostess! It's really cute, & brightened my day!


----------



## Shadow Panther (Apr 4, 2013)

Sasha87 said:


> Hey everyone, this sounds awesome! Is it too late to join in? Also does anyone in UK know how much it is to post to USA please?


I know from the the U.S. to oversees is $1.15 U.S. dollar-not sure if it would be the around the same (exchange rate and all)


----------



## gloomycatt (Jul 30, 2012)

I received my 1st card!!!! Thanks so much hostesswiththemostess!!!!  I have 23 people on my list, all cards will be sent this week (most likely on tuesday), including international.


----------



## Sasha87 (Aug 25, 2018)

Thanks Lady Arsenic and Shadow Panther! I've just exchanged addresses with my first recipient! I'm happy to send another two or three overseas if anyone else is interested ? I'll be making cards in the morning!


----------



## MacabreWeb (Jul 28, 2016)

I sent my exchange cards out yesterday and am not accepting anymore at this time. <3 Sorry to anyone getting in late. There is always next year!


----------



## Sasha87 (Aug 25, 2018)

Hey! I've made a start on making my cards! If there is anyone else wanting to exchange? I'm hoping the international one will be there in time but there's plenty of time left for posting in UK ?


----------



## lisa48317 (Jul 23, 2010)

Thank you to Hostess w/ Mostess for the super cute card 

and

Thank you to HalloGeekHafrican - the vintage postcard was really neat & the stamp was awesome! I didn't think I'd get to look at it because my husband was fascinated with it!


----------



## AsH-1031 (Aug 28, 2012)

Beginning to get really worried that something has happened to my cards since no one has said they have gotten one and it's been a while now since I mailed them out. 

I will give it a few more days and then I will start mailing out replacement cards to everyone. Sorry guys...


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

First order of business - more thank you's go out to Hostesswiththemostess and Shænanigans. 

Alas poor Shænanigans' card missed my mailbox and hit the street in front of the box during a good rain. Hubby found it before going down the drain thank goodness.After sitting between a few sheets of newspaper the card dried out nicely... A good Stout card it is to have survived a good drenching like it did. The envelope didn't fair too well. Nor did the ear of the person who answered the phone at the PO. How in the world can't the delivery person MISS a GIANT oversized box like ours.... and Nope Sorry does NOT dry it out. 

Lastly our overseas cards went out last night and the in state ones today.... We triple checked to make sure we got everyone on out list let me so fingers chopped they all get where they need to go.


----------



## gloomycatt (Jul 30, 2012)

Ash I got your card!!!!!! thank you 
thanks also to my friend kmeyer, your card arrived as well.


----------



## hostesswiththemostess (Aug 16, 2012)

Thank you so much Kmeyer for the beautiful Halloween card, I love it! 
And thank you so much HalloweenSpoopy! Love your card!!!


----------



## Defenestrator (Jul 27, 2009)

Hi, all....just a quick note for those with whom we are exchanging, our cards went out today. Since all recipients are within the continental US, I'm hopeful everyone should have their cards by no later than the 15th. 

Also, thanks to kmeyer1313 and christmascandy1. Your cards have arrived, and are now helping decorate the entryway!


----------



## Sasha87 (Aug 25, 2018)

To everyone who msg'd me, I have now replied and I've enjoyed making the cards today with help from my boys! So apologies for the very homemade look but it adds character doesn't it?! ? will be sending on Thursday when I get some envelopes sorted ? also, would be lovely to see what everyone has received so far, pics please!


----------



## hallowmas (Sep 11, 2013)

Halloween greetings are appearing, its wonderful to see the cards and stamps 
Thank you Halloween peeps


----------



## hostesswiththemostess (Aug 16, 2012)

Got some more awesome cards in the mail today!
Ash - Thank you! Love the witch hat magnet!!!
Shadow Panther - Your skeleton card is awesome, thank you!
darrellarose - Love the beautiful spider web on the card! And the magnet, thank you!


----------



## Skullie (Apr 22, 2008)

Wow I am sssoooo tired. I'm sorry everyone but I refused to open any cards till I had all of mine sent out. Today I got them all out. I have to check the mail box since I drove past it on the way into the complex. But here are the ones I got Shoenanigans , Hostess with the mostess, Brimston3, and Carla which I don't have on my list. so I need to get an Address on her. By the way. when my card get to you please insert Tab A into slot A and Tab B into slot B. Captain Morgan and I were making the cards and he but the instructions on the card wrong. You cant miss my card it will be in a bright yellow envelope with my pet spider Fitzwilliam on it.


----------



## AsH-1031 (Aug 28, 2012)

Oh thank goodness! Maybe the local post office got a move on and finally got my cards sent out. So glad it arrived. Thanks for letting me know. Now hopefully everyone else will start getting theirs as well. 



gloomycatt said:


> Ash I got your card!!!!!! thank you <img src="http://www.halloweenforum.com/images/smilies/smile.gif" border="0" alt="" title="Smile" class="inlineimg" />
> thanks also to my friend kmeyer, your card arrived as well.


----------



## Skullie (Apr 22, 2008)

OK who is Carla Kiel or Kies? I got a cool peanuts card and my hubby tossed the envelope. I don't know who to thank or it I sent one to her. HELP!!!!!


----------



## Ladyfrog (Sep 21, 2018)

What a delightful surprise to come home to 3 cards in the mailbox! My husband had back surgery today so I had spent the entire day in the hospital. We found out on Friday that he was going to have surgery today so it's been a crazy couple of days. Thank you Ash, Shadow Panther and kmeyer1313 for making my day!! I feel like a slacker but my cards aren't going out until Thursday. I'm waiting for some cool stickers to arrive tomorrow  Then off in the mail we go!


----------



## VeeCat (Sep 17, 2006)

Woooo! I got in a good number of cards already, I’ll be posting them with pictures soon! I’m so thrilled and in awe at all of the cute cards I’ve gotten so far: handmade and store bought!


My cards will be going out at the beginning of next week. I am almost finished making them all, just adding fun little touches!


I have room for a few more in the US, just message me! ❤?


----------



## darrellarose (Sep 26, 2018)

So excited to come home to two cards yesterday. Thank you ASH-1031 for the card and the skull magnet and to kmeyer1313 for the card & sparkly jack-o-lantern. Also, I love both of your stamps. I wish my post office would have had some Halloween type stamps.


----------



## AsH-1031 (Aug 28, 2012)

Just wanted to drop a quick note of thanks to kmyer, shadowcat, and darrellarose. Got all of your cards yesterday and they were a welcome surprise. 

Kmyer, I stuck your jack-o'-lantern up at work for everyone there to see and to bring a bit more Halloween spirit to the place. 

Shadowcat, as always your card was awesome. Loved the skull-less skeleton on the front. It made me chuckle. ?

Darrellarose, thank you so much for the little gift inside your card. It is proudly up on my fridge at home with everyones' cards. 

I will take a picture later of all the lovely cards up on my refrigerator. Don't want to spoil any surprises for those who haven't gotten theirs yet!


----------



## AsH-1031 (Aug 28, 2012)

Whew! So glad you finally got the card and glad you liked it. Sorry mine weren't homemade this year, but the little gift inside was at least. 
As for the magic themed stamps I used this year I actually had to get them online since my Post Office didn't have them in stock. I was just glad I was able to find something appropriate for the season that was available somewhere. I can't understand why the USPS doesn't realize how big a holiday Halloween is in the U.S. these days and that they should have Halloween themed stamps! 



darrellarose said:


> So excited to come home to two cards yesterday. Thank you ASH-1031 for the card and the skull magnet and to kmeyer1313 for the card & sparkly jack-o-lantern. Also, I love both of your stamps. I wish my post office would have had some Halloween type stamps.


----------



## AsH-1031 (Aug 28, 2012)

Happy to hear that our cards helped to brighten a stressful day. Hope your husband has a speedy recovery Ladyfrog.



Ladyfrog said:


> What a delightful surprise to come home to 3 cards in the mailbox! My husband had back surgery today so I had spent the entire day in the hospital. We found out on Friday that he was going to have surgery today so it's been a crazy couple of days. Thank you Ash, Shadow Panther and kmeyer1313 for making my day!! I feel like a slacker but my cards aren't going out until Thursday. I'm waiting for some cool stickers to arrive tomorrow <img src="http://www.halloweenforum.com/images/smilies/smile.gif" border="0" alt="" title="Smile" class="inlineimg" /> Then off in the mail we go!


----------



## AsH-1031 (Aug 28, 2012)

Hey hostess.
Happy to hear my card arrived to you finally. Also very glad that you liked the magnet I put together and stuck in there!



hostesswiththemostess said:


> Got some more awesome cards in the mail today!
> Ash - Thank you! Love the witch hat magnet!!!!


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

Columbus Day allowed cards to stack up at the PO had a windfall when I got home from the dentist yesterday 5 cards WOW. 

Thanks to 
KMeyer1313 the ursala PO stamp was perfect one to choose for us... that disney villain has a special place with us. 
AsH-1031 for the card and the lovely magnet on the fridge as we speak
MacabreWeb for the cute ghost card
Shadow Black - for the lovely skellie inspired or is it expired card
Halloweenspoopy - for the lovely Drac card Heck you must have used a whole book of stickers on mine were there any left for others? lol


----------



## Halloweenspoopy (Sep 5, 2018)

I want to thank the people who have sent me a card so far....

Hallogeekhalfrican- Thank your for your lovely vintage card and AWESOME stamp! I love it!

Hostesswiththemostess- Thank you for your diy lovely card! I love it!

ShadowBlack- I appreciate your card so much, especially the detail on the back indicating the year and event. I love it!

Macabreweb- Thank you for the homemade card and the attention to detail. I especially loved the confetti! I love it!

Shaenanigans- Thank you for the homemade card and the rawness of it makes it have personality. I love it!

Kmeyer1313- Thank you for such a CUTE card! I loved the pumpkin stamp, stickers and the glitter pumpkin inside! I love it!

Christmascandy- WOW! Thank you for your attention to detail both outside & inside. Also for the little extras inside. I love it!


----------



## Ladyfrog (Sep 21, 2018)

Macbreweb thank you for the adorable card! I love it!


----------



## Ladyfrog (Sep 21, 2018)

My cards are going out today! I still have 3 left so if PM me if you want to get one 

Ladyfrog


----------



## SpookySpoof (Aug 22, 2017)

Hi all - im back from my travels and cards being posted on Saturday


----------



## darrellarose (Sep 26, 2018)

Got my card from Shadow Panther yesterday. Thank you so much!


----------



## Spookybella977 (Jun 26, 2012)

Hi Everyone! I am beyond late....anyone still accepting exchanges?


----------



## Sasha87 (Aug 25, 2018)

So excited, all my cards are on their way to my recipients! Expected delivered in approx. 1 week! Just be careful when you open the envelope as my card *just* fitted in and as they are homemade, not as sturdy as a real card. Fingers crossed all our cards get to their owners without delay or damage!


----------



## hallowmas (Sep 11, 2013)

My cards will be going out next week 
Thanks go out to kmeyer, hostesswiththemostess, halogeekhalfrican 
All these Halloween greetings from across the states and the pond 
To know that us Halloween peeps are everywhere


----------



## Julianne (Jun 16, 2009)

Mailed my first batch of cards this morning! Still have a few more to go but they will be going out next week!


----------



## Skullie (Apr 22, 2008)

I just got the following cards from gloomy cat and Stinkerbell and frogprince. Hay Guys I always dance like no one is watching. Cause the first time I did it every got so grossed out they shut there door and shuttered their windows. Ha Ha.


----------



## MacabreWeb (Jul 28, 2016)

I will take time this weekend to thank everyone whose cards I received so far, but I just had to say, this is so fun. It's such a delight to see mail with stickers and fun colors to doodles in my mailbox, and even more fun seeing the cards you picked or handmade. I really do enjoy making them for everyone as well. This is my 3rd year participating, I love picking out spooky paper and finding the perfect stickers. <3


----------



## lisa48317 (Jul 23, 2010)

I put all my cards out in the mail last night! 
I’m not at home right now and of course I forgot to bring the stack of ones I have to open! ? I’ll open them tonight


----------



## Lukewa (Sep 14, 2014)

I sent out almost all of my cards on Thursday, so I would imagine a few might make it today, otherwise next week for most. Thank you also to many of my friends on here. I've loved the cards! I can't wait to keep adding to my cupboards this season ?


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

a few more thanks go out to 
Skullie - Wow like Wow every year you seem to out do yourself. 
Gloomycat - where in earth did you find a zombie unicorn stamp... love it.


----------



## Spookybella977 (Jun 26, 2012)

I also remember the first couple of years doing the exchange.. I would mail out almost 60 cards! 

Sorry I was so late this year... I have two people so far! any one else want to exchange cards?

Thank You!


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

Hey everyone! I need to say thank you for the cards I've gotten so far! They're all great! I'm working on mine tonight, I hope to have them all out next week.


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

Here are some I've gotten so far....


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

Great cemetery photos as always....


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

More great stuff..


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

Sorry, that last shot is where they all go on display. Stinkerbell & FrogPrince, great faces in the trees, Skullie, I love it as usual! Macabre Web, I love masquerade masks, this is adorable! Gloomycat, I love the embossed spiderweb & skellerina on the front! ShadowPanther, cant go wrong with skulls, and hostesswiththemostess, thanks again for yours if I forgot before, #31 with a spider. Also Stinkerbell & FrogPrince sent a necklace and cutouts of dragon nails & blood, so creative & cool. It's always nice to find something more important than bills in the mail, like Halloween greetings!


----------



## lisa48317 (Jul 23, 2010)

Wow! I didn't get hold of the mail for a few days and when I did, I had the mother load!

Skullie - Wow - your card was amazing! You put so much work into it - thank you!
IceZombie - thank you so much for the hot pad (I will NOT be using it as one - it's too pretty!) 
Stinkerbell, I love the cemetery pics! 
Gloomycatt - I love the adorable little skeleton dancer & zombie unicorn!

Thank you all so much!

(I feel like i"m forgetting someone, but I also got a card from an old school friend so that may be what I'm thinking of!)


----------



## Ladyfrog (Sep 21, 2018)

I got my cards from Hostess with the mostess and Stinkerbell and Frog Prince. Thank you! I'm turning one of my funkins into a card holder to display all of these lovely cards ?


----------



## gloomycatt (Jul 30, 2012)

Stinkerbell n Frog Prince said:


> a few more thanks go out to
> Skullie - Wow like Wow every year you seem to out do yourself.
> Gloomycat - where in earth did you find a zombie unicorn stamp... love it.


Glad you like it! Believe I found the zombie unicorn stamp at Michael's, it had a zombie mermaid as well, I think it's from the recollections brand. one of those things I saw and had to have!!


----------



## gloomycatt (Jul 30, 2012)

I received 2 cards today- thank you to Skullie and EZ, all those details were wonderful! and thank you to Stinkerbell and Frog Prince, I always love your photos, and the extras were very cool!


----------



## gloomycatt (Jul 30, 2012)

thank you to shadow panther and halloweenspoopy! both cards are wonderful!


----------



## Cinthius (Oct 4, 2018)

I have had a ton of cards show up so far, so I will start my thank yous. I have been a little behind, as I had recently been promoted to a new position and getting used to new work hours. I did manage to send all cards out on Thursday.

Quick question: Where are you guys getting these pumpkin postage stamps? There were no Halloween themed ones here, so I had to go generic. 

Thank yous go to:
Priscilla Molinares - I loved all the stickers, but especially the little doggie skeleton one!
Shadow Panther - Awesome card. I particularly loved the skeleton on the front that lost his head. At least he is still laughing. 
Carla Kiely - What a confetti suprise! I loved the skull stamp on the envelope too. 
Stinkerbell and Frog Prince - I loved the painted cardstock and the photos in the card. The trees are watching though! 
HalloGeekHalfrican- Nice post card! I LOVED this solar eclipse stamp and I had never seen one like it before!
hostesswiththemostess - This one was really cute and brought a smile to my face! 
defenestrator - Beautiful photos and very well put together. I may take some ideas from you for next year!
Ash - What a nice card! I loved it and the witch hat magnet!
darrellarose - What a nicely done handmade card! I really liked the spider on the front. Very cute!
gloomycatt - The unicorn stamp and skeleton on the front was awesome!

I am really glad I participated in this card exchange! I am having so much fun! 

Cindy


----------



## AsH-1031 (Aug 28, 2012)

Got another card! Thank you for exchanging again with me gloomycat! Always look forward to seeing what your card will be. Love the zombified unicorn! As I always say, zombification of anything makes it cooler (for halloween anyway). ?


----------



## MacabreWeb (Jul 28, 2016)

Well the last two years the post office/USPS offered the pumpkin stamps online. They didn't have them this year when I tried to buy them so I got a magician set called "The Art of Magic". IDK why they don't just keep the design


----------



## darrellarose (Sep 26, 2018)

Got my card from Hostesswiththemostess on Saturday. It is so cute! Thank You!


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

MacabreWeb said:


> Well the last two years the post office/USPS offered the pumpkin stamps online. They didn't have them this year when I tried to buy them so I got a magician set called "The Art of Magic". IDK why they don't just keep the design


It appears the pumpkin stamps are now in the collectors section, Frog was able to get the mailbox store to locate a couple of books hanging out in one of their stores to sell to him. I've been trying to get the Disney Villain without having to pay P&H. I kinda resent having to pay the PO shipping and handling for Stamps when the postman doesn't even need to leave the building to drop things in Frog's PO box.


----------



## hostesswiththemostess (Aug 16, 2012)

I have gotten so many more great cards over the weekend! Thank you so much!!
MacarbeWeb - Love the very cute ghost card, very creative!!! 
Defenestrator - Very nice card, love the "well" wishes!
Lukewa - Love the card, your writing is fabulous!!
CindyG - Such a cute skeleton card!! I love it!
Stinkerbell & Frog Prince - I love the dancing skeleton card, your pictures are always fantastic. And all the little goodies inside are great! 
Skullie & EZ - Amaing card, so much detail and very creative!!
IceZombie - Beautiful card and the homemade gift was just amazing and just perfect for this upcoming Halloween!
LadyFrog - Love the card, and those pumpkin stickers inside are the cutest!!!
gloomycatt - Love the dancing skeleton on the card and the unicorn inside!!!

Thank you all so much again, they are all so wonderful!


----------



## Sasha87 (Aug 25, 2018)

Aahhh I'm so excited! 2 cards arrived today! Am I OK to put pics up?! Thank you so much CindyG & HostessWithTheMostess! I love them both! I only had 3hours sleep last night & was feeling pretty miserable but seeing these coming through the letterbox has absolutely made my day! So looking forward to the rest coming! Can't wait to hear if mine make it unscathed!


----------



## darrellarose (Sep 26, 2018)

I came home to three more cards yesterday. 
Ladyfrog I love the cute card.
Cindy G. the devil card with the poem is awesome.
Ice Zombie the card is beautiful and I am in love with the vintage material print!

Thank you all so much!!


----------



## Ladyfrog (Sep 21, 2018)

I received two more lovely cards today! Icezombie - thank you so much for the beautiful handmaid item! It is on my mantle right now  
Lisa48317 - thank you for the handmade card! I love cemetery art. 
This is such a wonderful experience sharing cards with all of you!


----------



## Ladyfrog (Sep 21, 2018)

Thank you Cindy G. for the adorable Frankie card! I really like the quote you wrote in


----------



## Ladyfrog (Sep 21, 2018)

Here is the funkins card holder I made to display all of these awesome cards!


----------



## MacabreWeb (Jul 28, 2016)

Oh what a clever idea!


----------



## frenchgirl (Sep 23, 2017)

such a good idea


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

Monday we had a ton of cards show upt

Ice Zombie - Like wow love the fabric
Julianne - Cute little cat
Cindy G - Nice Vamp - some days that's how I look
Ladyfrog - Love the spider design
Lukewa - Nice calligraphy 
Defenstrator - Very classic card thanks
lisa48317 - I'll take the trick... we're little devils that way


----------



## darrellarose (Sep 26, 2018)

Got 2 more cards.

MacabreWeb my ghost card is fantastic. I especially loved the confetti! 
Stinkerbell & Frog Prince I love the pics on the card and all my goodies.

Thank you both!!


----------



## darrellarose (Sep 26, 2018)

Got 2 more cards.

MacabreWeb my ghost card is fantastic. I especially loved the confetti! 
Stinkerbell & Frog Prince I love the pics on the card and all my goodies.

Thank you both!!


----------



## hostesswiththemostess (Aug 16, 2012)

More awesome cards in the mail!
lisa48317- Love your card and the picture inside!!
nicolita3 - Love the owl card and the beautiful ornament inside!!
Sasha - Love the awesome card!!! And the charm inside is so cool!!!
Thank you all so so much for the great Halloween cards!!!


----------



## Sasha87 (Aug 25, 2018)

I absolutely love my cards, they have pride of place on my bedside table! Thanks again CindyG & HostessWithTheMostess! I'm so glad you liked it Hostess, I was going to make keyrings but I'm not sure the sculpey is tough enough on second thoughts! What a great idea and lovely community it is in here, I've loved seeing what everyone has received ? the Funkin idea is brilliant too.


----------



## Cinthius (Oct 4, 2018)

Ladyfrog, that pumpkin card holder is AWESOME!


----------



## Cinthius (Oct 4, 2018)

I have received a few more cards, so thank yous are in order!

Julie Pawlikowski - Very awesome vampire card! He looks like he is up to no good! lol.
Destiny Andreen - This little ghost has got to be one of the cutest handmade cards! I love this so much!
Lisa Love - Really nice picture inside the card. I love old statues.


----------



## AsH-1031 (Aug 28, 2012)

I got more cards! Yay!

I got Stinkerbell & Frog Prince's spooky cemetery card with the creepy tags inside. ?

Got hostesswiththemostess and her batty card. The Franken-doggy inside was too cute. 

I also got Cindy's adorable bat card with the cool quote.

IceZombie! You out did yourself! What a cool surprise you included with your beautiful night time card. 

And Ladyfrog, I got you jack-o'-lanterns card with the cute little foam ghost and pumpkin. 

Thank you all for exchanging cards with me. I will post a picture of them soon.


----------



## AsH-1031 (Aug 28, 2012)

If any of my co-exchangers for this year's card exchange have yet to receive mine please PM me. All of my cards have been sent out and unless it was a UK or France bound one they should have arrived if they were going to. 

I will get replacement cards out to anyone who will just let me know if they haven't gotten one of the original batch. Don't want anyone on my list to be left out!


----------



## hallowmas (Sep 11, 2013)

MacabreWeb said:


> Well the last two years the post office/USPS offered the pumpkin stamps online. They didn't have them this year when I tried to buy them so I got a magician set called "The Art of Magic". IDK why they don't just keep the design


They are still on the USPS site but now under collections .... $60 for a sheet


----------



## MacabreWeb (Jul 28, 2016)

$60 a sheet??!! WOOOOOOO too rich for my Halloween blood!

So glad everyones enjoying this years card design! <3


----------



## Sasha87 (Aug 25, 2018)

The only option I found for special stamps were Harry Potter, not very Halloweenie for my taste so was slightly disappointed! Loving all the little stickers etc on my envelopes though, wish I'd done that too, doh! Got to say thank you to FrenchGirl, another great card with cute surprises! ?
So far only one person has received a card from me, please let me know when the rest arrive, was hoping they'd all be there by now.


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

I’m admitting defeat! Time is running out and I haven’t even started making my cards yet, sooooo.... for the first time ever, I bought cards.  Planning to embellish them a bit and may have scribbles of a three-year old inside.  Should have everything addressed and in the mail tomorrow.

Thanks everyone! I have a pile of unopened cards here, waiting for my daughter to feel well enough to open them with me. Hopefully we’ll get them opened and displayed tomorrow as well.


----------



## Skullie (Apr 22, 2008)

Well this week I have eight cards to hand on my counter . Thank you to the following card senders.
Hallowmas Boo Kitty,
Nicolita 3,
Macabreweb,
Lukewa,
Julianne,
Lisa 48317,
Defenestrator,
Ice Zombie. Thank you all very much. When I pull up to my cluster box for my mail the carrier just rolls his eye. I told him " Yea!! Yea!! Yea!!. I'm keeping you employed"


----------



## Halloweeeiner (Sep 20, 2007)

cards are going out Monday!!


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Cards are addressed and in the mailbox! Now to get my cards displayed and the Halloween tree finished!


----------



## Cinthius (Oct 4, 2018)

I came home yesterday to find more cards!

Thank you to:
Lady Frog - You found he same googily eyed pumpkin stickers that I did. I loved seeing them and this cute card!
Amber Schook - Very nice card and I loved the embellishments on the inside!
Kisah Meyer - What a great pumpkin card with a big ol' pumpkin on the inside. Very cute!
Hallomas Boo Kitty - What a great stamp for you to use and a nice quote!

I will be looking around this weekend for a good way to display all of these cards. Have I mentioned that I am so glad I did this for this year!?


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

More thank yous to send out 

Hallowmas - Love the circular designs
Nicolita3 - What a cute Snoopy/ Great Pumpkin ornament.


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

MacabreWeb said:


> $60 a sheet??!! WOOOOOOO too rich for my Halloween blood!


When I check the PO web site a number of weeks ago for the Pumpkin Stamps the $60 sheet was for a collector's uncut sheet so it's the same number of stamps as if you brought $60 worth of books, it's was just all the stamps on ONE sheet. 

It would be nice if when the discontinued the pumpkin stamps they released another "halloweenie" type stamp. SOOOO many years ago they had the classic Universal Monster stamps. Hope we don't have to wait a couple of decades for new Halloween Stamps.


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

I'm so glad our cards are arriving I always worry when we we add a little extra that the PO will ding it for not enough postage or something or that their machines with chew them up and spit them out. 

Kinda funny story had two of my non Halloween family both email with concerns about the little potion bottle tags I send... Thought they had special meaning or something. My sister even asked if I was Hexing her. Both has known me their whole lives and how I LOVE Halloween been sending them cards at all the Holidays I make cards for here and this is the first time I've had them all up in paws. It was my little way to connect with far off family besides the usual once a year Christmas card. Note to self don't send anything the might be thought of as hexing to my non Haunting friends and family.


----------



## Atropos (Oct 6, 2016)

My chemistry class has kept me quite consumed, but alas, my cards are going out!

ShadowPanther
Hostesswiththemostess
HalloweenSpoopy
Stinkerbelle & Frog Prince
Kmeyer1313
Skullie
MacabreWeb
LukeWa
CindyG

I've got all of your lovely cards! Sadly, mine are not as crafty!  Thank you so much for your wonderful cards!


----------



## hostesswiththemostess (Aug 16, 2012)

Got some more cards over the weekend 
Hallowmas boo kitty - I love your very cute card, thank you!!!
VeeCat - Love your card, very festive!! Thank you!!


----------



## hostesswiththemostess (Aug 16, 2012)

Got a whole bunch more cards today Thank you guys!!!!!
frenchgirl - Your card is beautiful, I love how the witch flies!
Dee14399 - Your card is very cool, great picture!
Julianne - I love the witch card, very nice!
A little bit Scary - Fantastic bat card!! It is so sparkly!
gypsybandit - I love your Halloween card and that cool sticker inside!
Thank you all again!!!


----------



## Shadow Panther (Apr 4, 2013)

Veecat-I love that black cat on the front and the skull, crossbones and spider I know just to do with
dee14399-that x-ray is just creepy 
gypsy bandit-I love the card 
a little bit scary-the envelope seal is great-I'll be looking for some myself 
Hallowmas-what a clever idea-going to borrow it 
Skullie-amazing card as ever-you have such talent 
Icezombie-the quilt square is great-going to frame and hang it 
Ladyfrog-that headless horseman sticker is great-need to find some of these too-gave me card idea
MacabreWeb-your ghost is so cute 
Defenestrator-your card is so classy-I love it 
nicolita3-I love the wall hanger and the owl is perfect-reminds me of my Grandma
lisa48317-ty for the card-that statue gives me an idea for my graveyard
Christmascandy1-that puzzle is driving me crazy 
Lukewa-your writing is AMAZING 
Julianne-that cat pumpkin is perfect-ty 
Shaenanigans-your card is so cute-my cat thinks so to as one of them chewed it a bit 
Ash-the magnet is going on my fridge 
HalloweenSpoopy-ty for the card-Boo to you as well 
darrellarose-ty for the magnet-it's going on my fridge too 
Stinkerbell and FrogPrince-always look forward to your photo cards 
gloomycat-I love unicorns so your card is perfect 
Cindy G-your card is so cute-I love bats 
hostess-you gave me ideas for future cards 
kmeyer1313-I love the card-the mice are adorable


----------



## AsH-1031 (Aug 28, 2012)

Got another card yesterday! This one was from Veecat. Love the huge haunted house and some of those stickers were awesome. Thank you!

Here is a picture of the ones I have gotten so far this year.


----------



## hostesswiththemostess (Aug 16, 2012)

Three more wonderful cards in the mail today!
lizzyborden - love the glittery spider card! super cute!
Atropos - Very nice card, and love the confettis inside!!
Lady Arsenic - Love your spider web card, it is fantastic!
Thank you guys so much!


----------



## Ladyfrog (Sep 21, 2018)

French girl - got your card today! I love it! You are a talented card maker ?


----------



## Atropos (Oct 6, 2016)

Glad it has arrived! Hoping everyone else I sent to gets theirs soon! <3


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

I have been a little remiss on my thank you's been running around here like a chicken with it's head cut off trying to get things ready for our big potluck party on Saturday.... Our numbers suddenly balloon from about 60 -70 to over 100 in the last 10 days. No we didn't invite them it's a club and members invite themselves and if they are nice members they post a will attend note on the web page. If they are bad members they just show up and then complain there wasn't enough of this or that on the potluck table. My favorite is the guy who brings enough for 2 people and then complains there are too many sweets.Ok thanks for listening LOL Going to try and find time to mount them to some poster board to display all the cards we've received at the party so everyone can be jealous of all the hauntingly cool folks I know. 

My thanks go out to 
A little bit scary - what a cute party skellie inside
Lady Arsenic - thanks for the spiderweb greetings
Sasha87 - I love the skull on the front and the little cutie inside
lizzyborden - To answer your question - I should be a frightful Halloween night we're taking the hearse into town to hand out treats... All those children SCARY
VeeCat - Nice haunted house on the front Thanks
Dee14399 - Nice X-ray and to answer you question Yep the unseasonable weather has been great BUT my well really needs some rain 
Atropos - Thank you for the Happy little skull card
gypsybandit01 - Thanks for the hauntingly lovely card


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

OHHH a last thought before I head back into getting ready for Saturday A reminder to everyone the Krampus / Christmas Card Exchange will be starting ASAP so don't put away those card crafting things yet. Hope everyone joins in the fun for that one. As usually cards can be Krampus (Halloweenie) themed or Christmas themed or a little of both. So while waiting for the ToTs to ring the bell you can think about the next exchange.


----------



## frenchgirl (Sep 23, 2017)

ooh thank you ladyfrog I 'm happy you love it.


----------



## frenchgirl (Sep 23, 2017)

ooh thank you ladyfrog. I 'm happy you love it.


----------



## SpookySpoof (Aug 22, 2017)

Hi all - i want to thank you for the cards that are coming in. This Halloween is especially hard for me as i'm missing my dog, Spooky, who was sadly PTS in June. Its taken me a while to get into it. Some of the outgoing cards were slightly delayed, but I have checked and double checked all addresses I had in my inbox - I really do hope I have not missed anyone off! 
Thank you again, for the cards its really comforting to me - silly as that sounds. 
BTW I really really want to do the Krampus one!!


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

Hi everyone! More cards to say thank you for, these are all great, and I enjoy seeing them when I come home at night.


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

Love the hot pad and the ornament!


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

And some more....


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

It's great to see different creative ideas, I likestore bought and handmade!


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

This is creepy cool, I've never seen this before!


----------



## frenchgirl (Sep 23, 2017)

hi everyone, i 'm really happy to say that in the 3 last days i received almost all my halloween cards. All your card are SO beautiful. 
thanks to :
Sasha - Hallomas Boo Kitty - Shadow Panther - Ladyfrog - Cindy G - MacabreWeb - Hostess With The Mostess - Ash 1031 - Christmas Candy 1 - Kmeyer1313 - Skullie and EZZettle - Stinkerbell &Frog prince - IceZombie

Guys you make my day!! I' m so happy with this exchange. It s so cool to received card and from USA or UK LOL. I'm gonna miss that after halloween  
thank you thank you


----------



## Sasha87 (Aug 25, 2018)

I'm loving seeing all the different cards everyone has received! So much variation but each one is great and unique! I received a couple more over the last couple of days, I'll get all my cards together for a group pic tomorrow ? also, I'm glad ppl are receiving my cards and the little handmade touches arrived in one piece! I can't remember who got what style so it's nice to see where they ended up! it has been lovely being part of this, thank you ?


----------



## hostesswiththemostess (Aug 16, 2012)

Got some more awesome Halloween cards!
-Halloweeeiner - Love the pumpkin cookie card, very cute!
-Joanne - Beautiful Halloween card!
-Spider Witch & Lord Nevermore - Love the spooky card!
Thank you all so much!!!


----------



## darrellarose (Sep 26, 2018)

Loved doing the exchange. All of my cards were amazing. Will definitely do many more next year.


----------



## Cinthius (Oct 4, 2018)

More thanks going to:

Amanda Graham: Very cute card indeed, which would actually make for a really nice tattoo. 
The Mealey Family: Those bats on the front are hilarious!
Lady Arsenic: What a cute spider's web!
Vanessa: I feel like the girl on the front of the card sometimes. lol.
Hung: What a nice card and message!
Spider Witch: This card is adorable! I loved the window on the front and you have really beautiful handwriting!
Dee14399: That xray is interesting...where are his arms though?? 
Sasha: Very, very cute card! I love how the spider fell out and I was actually thinking about doing that for my cards next year!
gypsybandit: Very nice card. I loved it!

You guys are really making my day when I check the mail. I will be posting a picture soon of how they are all hung in my bay window!


----------



## hallowmas (Sep 11, 2013)

Sending Halloween hugs across the miles and the pond 
Thank you my fellow halloween peeps for taking the time to craft your magical cards 
Thank you my fellow halloween peeps for taking the time to choose each card 
My pumpkin heart glows so bright to know that all across the big blue marble , we are connected by this magical and awesome Halloween, all Hallows eve 
Thank you all for the wonderful Halloween greetings 
Happy Halloween, merry hallowe'en


----------



## hallowmas (Sep 11, 2013)

Looking forward to krampus/Xmas exchange


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

Thanks Halloweeener! I love cookies, they look delicious!


----------



## Skullie (Apr 22, 2008)

Hay everyone Im late getting back to everyone. I want to thank Atropos, Frenchgirl,Halloweeeiner,Vee Cat, A little bit scary, gypsy bandit, D143999,Lady Arsenic, and Lizzy Borden for their fantastic cards. I may have more in the mail but we are expecting snow tonight and I am freezing here. I hope to get them some time tomorrow when the snow had stopped. Thank you every one. What a great year this year!!!!


----------



## Shadow Panther (Apr 4, 2013)

If anyone is missing a card from me please, please let me know so I can get one sent (a bit late). I don't want to miss anyone


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

A little tardy with a few thank yous... busy weekend with the potluck had over 100 guest... WOW now on to getting ready for Halloween at the Chamber's ToT event. Then no rest for the wicked... on day to get yard de-Halloweened for a weekend trip with my out of town brother. Can't leave Halloween up or the neighborhood kids will have a field day with them. 

So Thanks to 
Halloweeiner - what a joyful little pumpkin 
SpookySpoof - Hobgoblin now there's a word not much heard around here... bet the beer is ok too. Love the little trading cards
SpiderWitch and Lord Nevermore - what a cute Frog 
frenchgirl - Love the little interactive witch 
Ulchabhan - Please tell me to made if you made your own block cut witch ... I've not done that since high school HUMMMM hundreds of years ago. 
msim - arrived today and it was just what the witch doctor ordered.... LOTS of smiles and a reminder to enjoy it and stop stressing.


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

If you were expecting a card from you an have not gotten it yet let me know and I'll resend. It might be a little late but Halloween joy is good year round.


----------



## AsH-1031 (Aug 28, 2012)

Happy Halloween Day to everyone! 

I got a couple more cards yesterday one was from Joanne and one was from Dee.

I just wanted to say thank you to everyone who participated in the card exchange again this year. It truly is a special holiday tradition now for me. I save every card I get and store them in a special place so I can revisit them all when I am lacking in my halloween spirit.

Hope everyone has a wonderful day/night, and here is a photo of all the cards I got displayed on my black refrigerator.


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

Happy Haunting everyone... beware the ghosts with TP for the trees and Hobgoblins with eggs for the windows.


----------



## Shadow Panther (Apr 4, 2013)

Happy Halloween-ty to all who sent cards this year. I am however missing a few-Haunted Diva, Spooky Spoof, Bratwitch and TropicalJewel. Hopefully they are still with the lost bats


----------



## dee14399 (Aug 24, 2010)

I love this card exchange so much! Everyone should have received there card from me. If not please let me know and I will send another! Thank you everyone for the amazing cards! I can’t wait for the Krampus card exchange. Here’s a pic of all my wonderful cards.


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

Thanks go out to 
TropicalJewel & ShadowSoldier who's boo-tiful card arrived yesterday.... wow what nice penmanship.
Also Arriving yesterday was HauntedDiva's tarot inspired card. I'm intrigued on how you did the embossed heart on the front.


----------



## icezombie (Sep 7, 2009)

A big thank you to everyone we exchanged cards with this year. As usual, it was a blast and we thoroughly enjoyed opening each and every one and decorating our home with them. Hope everyone had a wonderful Halloween!!


----------



## Ladyfrog (Sep 21, 2018)

Spookybella977 I received your card today! What a cute little murderer ? Thank you! I really loved getting all these cards and had so much fun sending mine out. I can't wait to do it again!


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

Thanks to Spookybella977 your card came yesterday, just what I needed a little post Halloween cheer.


----------



## Spookybella977 (Jun 26, 2012)

Thank You to everyone who sent me a card I LOVE them all!!! I hope you all received my cards! If not please let me know!

Receiving your awesome cards was definitely a highlight of my Halloween!!


----------



## Julianne (Jun 16, 2009)

A bit late but wanted to say a huge thank you to everyone that exchanged cards with me this year! 

Hope each and every one had an amazing Halloween!


----------



## TropicalJewel (Aug 28, 2005)

I had fun making cards again this year. Thank you to all those who exchanged with me. The cards we received were fantabulous and stay up all year in my office.


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

The Krampus Card Exchange thread is up and running. Come join in.


----------



## frenchgirl (Sep 23, 2017)

A bit late but very busy at this time , i received 2 more cards just in time so thank you to glomycatt and spookyspoof. Absolutely love your card.


----------



## Shadow Panther (Apr 4, 2013)

Just got a card from TropicalJewel and it was PERFECT for two reasons. 1) That image is one of my favorites 2) I received it on my b-day. Thank you for making it even better <3


----------



## Defenestrator (Jul 27, 2009)

Hi, All...I just wanted to pop in and say a very belated 'thank you' to all of the folks with whom we exchanged this year. We enjoyed having all of the cards as part of the interior decor all month, and especially on the Big Night!

For those that may have been wondering about the origin of the photo of the well in our card, and the odd poem, I thought I'd drop a photo here that might tie a bit of it together. Hopefully, this will make the card seem just a bit less random. 

For this year's yard haunt, I wanted an old creepy well as one of the new pieces, and that obsession spilled over into this year's card. Anyway, below is the 'inspiration' image, and a few pictures of our version of it in place. 

Thanks again to all, and hopefully we'll do it all again next year!

Inspiration Image:









Final Prop:


----------



## Ladyfrog (Sep 21, 2018)

Spookyspoof I got your card today! I love it and all the extras inside made it like a present to open ?


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

I well done prop and a good story to go with the card. Thanks for the share. 




Defenestrator said:


> Hi, All...I just wanted to pop in and say a very belated 'thank you' to all of the folks with whom we exchanged this year. We enjoyed having all of the cards as part of the interior decor all month, and especially on the Big Night!
> 
> For those that may have been wondering about the origin of the photo of the well in our card, and the odd poem, I thought I'd drop a photo here that might tie a bit of it together. Hopefully, this will make the card seem just a bit less random.
> 
> ...


----------



## frenchgirl (Sep 23, 2017)

Spiderwitch i've got your card today. beautiful thanks


----------



## TropicalJewel (Aug 28, 2005)

Shadow Panther said:


> Just got a card from TropicalJewel and it was PERFECT for two reasons. 1) That image is one of my favorites 2) I received it on my b-day. Thank you for making it even better <3


Hey Shadow,
I am happy it got to you on your bday and that you like it! That took longer than I expected for it to get to you but I am very pleased it worked out well.
Best,
TJ


----------



## gloomycatt (Jul 30, 2012)

thank you haunted diva! I just got your card, love it! so I'm only missing an international card, hoping it shows up. thank you so much everyone!


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

I believe I too am only missing an international card. Might send a PM to see if things are ok over the pond. 

Don't forget the Krampus Card Exchange is up and running. Hope to see more of you over there keeping the spirit alive.


----------



## Cinthius (Oct 4, 2018)

Belated thank yous to Joanne, Megan, Michelle, and SpookyBella for the cards! I received them in last week and was out of town for work. Much appreciated!! 

I have had a really great time with this card exchange and I will definitely do this again!! 

Cindy


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

Better late then never

Here is a not so great set of photos of the cards I recieved before our party on Oct 26th. I used them at the heads of a couple of our buffet tables for other to enjoy.... Had LOTS of comments about them. Thanks all


----------

